# Diego's new habitat...



## sandtopaz (May 7, 2010)

I had a fire in my old enclosure due to a heat lamp. Not sure if it overheated and sparked or tipped over onto the mulch while in his burrow. Needless to say, that was not easy picking through the burnt cypress mulch at 6AM looking for a body. Somehow, he got out and was on the other side of the enclosure in his humid box. On a lighter note, the fireman were funny after I told them there is a 38" lizard around here somewhere... their spotlights went immediately to their feet!!!
He spent a few weeks inside a garbage pail until he decided he was finished hibernating. Went to a quickly made, within an hour or 2, 3'x5' box in my sun/sitting room. After he got out of that a couple of times, I just decided to let him roam free in the sunroom. Tired of cleaning up the mess, a new habitat emerged... Dimensions are 10'+ at widest, 5'+ at smaller width by 24' long. Sides are at least 30" tall depending on substrate. 
Be careful of the heat lamps on your outdoor enclosures. I would go out frequently to check the light to make sure it was not burned out and sitting upright so not sure what happened.


----------



## isdrake (May 7, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that he survived that.. :O

His new home looks lovely.  I bet he will love it there.


----------



## preston897 (May 7, 2010)

he is a very smart tegu. he knew it was time to hide where there is water! haha. his new home is awsome. its plenty big to get another one and put it in there with him


----------



## sandtopaz (May 7, 2010)

I would like to put my blue in there as well... He is about 24" Not sure how they would get along. I was going to put a divider up with a piece of lattice so they can see each other to see how it goes.


----------



## lazyjr52 (May 7, 2010)

Wow, that's crazy! Glad to hear Diego was not hurt or worse. 

The new enclosure looks great. Do you have any pics of just Diego?


----------



## lilgonz (May 7, 2010)

Glad to hear that he was not injured... Great looking new enclosure, I'm sure he'll really enjoy it.


----------



## sandtopaz (May 7, 2010)

Here he is making his way out to the new habitat from the sunroom...


----------



## lazyjr52 (May 7, 2010)

He looks good. Great job you've done with him.


----------



## Dom3rd (May 7, 2010)

That is awesome, wish i lived somewhere that it stayed warm enough to do that.


----------

